# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Ai có bản cài đặt phần mềm corel video studio bản crack được rồi ấy - chắc chắn crack được nhé

## dichvumobile_vn

ai có bản cài đặt phần mềm corel video studio bản crack được rồi ấy - chắc chắn crack được nhé thì cho mình với. mình cày quốc google search mãi mà toàn bị lừa thôi. toàn là k crack được

----------

